# Haunted Ohio Needs Your Event Info!



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

HauntedOhio.com, formally Scary Ohio, is looking for your Ohio haunted event information for 2008. 

Haunted Ohio is the most comprehensive, up to date, directory of Ohio’s haunted attractions and events. If you have a professional haunted attraction, a home haunt, or a charity event in Ohio then you need to be listed on Haunted Ohio. To receive your free listing please send the following information to [email protected]:

Name of your Haunt
Address
Phone Number if you want it listed
Dates of Operation
Hours of Operation
Cost of Admission
Website

And lastly, a one paragraph description/promotion of your event. You get to choose the content you want in this area.

(Please do not refer me to your website for the information above. Unfortunately I do not have the time to go out and locate the info for all of the haunts that I am listing now)

The sooner you get your info to me, the sooner I can create a page for you. Customers start planning their trips in August and September so let’s get your info out there ASAP! 

I hope everyone has a great season!

Barry


----------

